# New mini project boat



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

heres a lil skiff i recently purchased for $150 boat and trailer. Its 11 ft long by 48 inches wide. I originally wanted a 13ft gheenoe but this was such a good deal i did want to pass it up. My plan is to remove the benches and build lower longer decks in there place. the chine on the side of the boat makes a perfect place to level the decks. i also plan to paint inside and out. My main question is what size motor? 8? 9.9? 15?  I would like to be able to go atleast 18 mph with 2 people. Also i'm open to any and all suggestions.
thanks








































ideas for decks


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

sorry the pics are so small, snapfish seems to be pretty useless when it comes to sharing pictures


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice platform to start with. I'd go with the biggest motor that fits. I'd say 15hp 4strk if it can handle it.


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

heres some better pics hopefully...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice looking rig! I would go with a 15hp two stroke, it should weigh in at ~80lbs. Can't wait to see it come along.


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

flipped her and started sanding..


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

new camo paint








cutting out benches for new decks


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

looks good.... nice pick up for 150 bucks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i like that camo pattern,,hunt and fish ,any close-ups
              -anytide


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for the postive feedback guys, ill get some more pics as work progresses. i have the next couple days off so ill try to get some work done... once the decks are built this lil boat should get me just about anywhere i need to fish


----------



## santander (Jan 18, 2008)

havent updated in forever but between this and my motorcyle ive been busy, know that the fish are biting ive got here almost done.








i glassed some 1/2 inch plywood and then sealed it in the boat using marine epoxy putty, not the prettiest but it really stiffened the boat up good and this boat is amazingly light. I have since painted the decks on the boat and will probably add some stringers on the open portion of floor to stiffen it up even more. Have taken her out about 5 times around my house at matanzas inlet to cruise, fish, and camp and it does great. By myself it goes around 25 mph and with 2 it gets to about 19 mph. Its actually a 9.9 with a 15 hood. Spun the prop the other day coming out of moses creek so now i have to get a lil repair done... not to bad though cause i have less than $500 invested in it. oh yea and it catches fish too.








thanks


----------

